# New Johns Report



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished the canal today caught 4 pike and one smally,all on livebait.Nothing else seemed to work.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did you catch the water temp?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

The cool temps last week must have kept it down.When we got there at 8 am it was 52,by 2:30pm when we left right before the storm hiy it was 54 gerdees.


----------

